# Backspace Mismatch Question



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

I am interested in replacing the spare (or 5th, if you will) wheel for my vehicle as the current one has a leak (its not the tire). The backspace on the original 14 x 6 steel wheels appears to be 4 3/8". Most after market wheels seem to indicate a backspace of either 4", 4 1/4", or 4 1/2". I am interested in comments/opinions as to how critical it is to have the wheel backspace identically match on a particular axle (ie, front or rear) as regards to handling, etc. 

To be noted, one of the wheels on the vehicle was replaced a number of years back, and I recently noted that it appears to only have 4" backspace. I haven't noticed any huge problems, so I suppose I've somewhat answered my own question, but I would like to know what others think. If you have a mismatch front, would you expect some degree of pulling or other issue?

TIA


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

As long as the tire fits and doesn't rub, backspace isn't an issue, especially if it's just the temp spare. It doesn't change alignment at all.


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

I can see that it won't affect caster, camber or toe-in specs. 

I guess what I was wondering is the affect of the vehicle stance seemingly being off center at the axle having the mismatch. But maybe the effect may be so subtle that it is no more impactful than having one person in the front seat?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Are you sure you're measuring right? Check this page.
https://www.rsracing.com/tech-wheel.html#backspace


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

Rukee said:


> Are you sure you're measuring right? Check this page.
> https://www.rsracing.com/tech-wheel.html#backspace


Yes, I measured the old (original) wheels and the replacement wheel in exactly the same fashion and just as indicated in your reference ... very useful reference BTW.


----------

